# Yacht Varnish/Pond Paint



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

Still undecided as to whether I am going to build my own viv or buy one, I was wondering if anyone has heard of or used the 'P' series pond paint or any type of yacht varnish to seal their vivs. I have read about the P1 and P2 and A1 pond paints which are safe for pond life, but does anyone have any recommendations on what to use? If I do build my own, I will use 18mm OSB as this along with the glass will only cost £60 cut and delivered. 

If I take the yacht varnish route, would I be able to use any type of paint/emulsion under it as this type of wood would need painting prior to varnishing (if I choose to use varnish). Saying that, I don't want a shiney viv 

Any recommendations on sealing the wood internally and externally, and making it water/humidity safe, would be gratefully received.

Cheers
Breezy


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi

Blangdom pond paint is best (prob not spelt right lol)

Yacht Varnish is great, we got ours from screwfix, if you look in threads I've posted...only one...you'll see our latest stack. Used same wood and yacht varnish, i wouldn't say it's too shiny either 

*just make sure room is well aired and varnish is dry before moving animals in, this could take up to a week and of course varnish well away from your animals :2thumb:


----------



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

Bluejen said:


> Hi
> 
> Blangdom pond paint is best (prob not spelt right lol)
> 
> ...


WOW the finished product looks fantastic! Well done you! You're right they don't look too shiney. Is it Blangdom pond paint that you used prior to varnishing? Instead of white I am gonna need black, otherwise the viv will be the only white thing in my living room lol


----------



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

And just curious - how much paint did you need to cover your bigger stack and how many coats? 

Cheers
Breezy


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Because it has several coats of yacht varnish we just used ordinary emultion (spelt wrong right? lol) which sealed properly causes no problem.

There was alot of paint, took 3 layers, will you be building something of this size??? lol


----------



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

Bluejen said:


> Because it has several coats of yacht varnish we just used ordinary emultion (spelt wrong right? lol) which sealed properly causes no problem.
> 
> There was alot of paint, took 3 layers, will you be building something of this size??? lol


 
Near enough that size yes lol .... ok one more question for ya and thank you for your replies so far  

If it has been sealed with Yacht Varnish, does that mean that I don't need to seal the corners with Aquarium Sealant?? Stupid question I know, but I need to be sure before I go ahead with this. I can just see me NOT using the sealant and the whole thing going gooey and horrible within 6 months or so lol


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes! Still use aquarium sealant, we also got that from screwfix lol

Put it on after the varnish, it will stick better :2thumb:


----------

